
Sparklyr – R interface for Apache Spark - javierluraschi
https://blog.rstudio.org/2016/09/27/sparklyr-r-interface-for-apache-spark/
======
baldfat
This is such an awesome way to deal with data and I can see this making R more
prevalent in working with Spark.

